# Research Chef (Culinologist) : Where can I find more information?



## ploofafa (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty straight-forward question, right? Well, I went looking for some information around on the Internet, and to my surprise, it actually held VERY little in the way of answers. This is either user-error, or the internet does not hold all the answers (yet)!

And so I ask you intelligent and experienced beings, where can I find more information about being (and becoming) and Research Chef? *I already checked their website, and it holds very little information for nonmembers.*

Thank you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you are a culinary student, I would suggest that you check with your instructors and if your career services staff exists, check with them. They should be at least vaguely familiar with this topic. What you will probably need is a BA or BS along with experience in kitchens as well as management. Having a strong nutrition or science background could be helpful too. I knew a culinary Associates graduate that interned at a well-known food company and then was hired upon graduation but she also had a Bachelor's degree in an unrelated field. Below is an article on the corporate research chef of McDonald's.

http://food.aol.com/mcdonalds-chef


----------



## backalleychemis (May 30, 2011)

Have you been to www.culinology.com? Have you youtubed "culinology" or "research" chef? Are you a member of the Research Chef's Association *RCA*?

That would be a good place to start. As a member of RCA I get access to their member directory which gets me in contact with more experienced and local culinologists/research chefs. A majority (not all) are really nice and are willing to speak to you about their professions and answer any questions you have. If you're a student, it's relatively cheap to join and if you're a professional, some employers will pay as a continuing education fee.

The RCA conferences are AMAZING if you get a chance go to one. The 2012 RCA conference is in San Antonio,TX.


----------

